# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  رسائل الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية في القانون التجاري

## مروه

* رسائل الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية في* 

*مجال القانون التجاري*

*اضغط هنا للتحميل*

----------


## عابر سبيل

[frame="13 98"] 
صراحة عجبنى الموضوع ولكن لم يفتح معى الملف اتمنى اقرا هذة الرساله خاصة
للقانون التجارى
[/frame]

----------


## جمال الجباهي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## hazen

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## مرتضى

والله يادكتوره لحتكلم بس يمكن حزعلك
اي ملف اطلبه واحتاجة ما يفتح معي 
ارجو ان ضبطوا عملكم رجاءً

----------

